# Craftsman Tractor Stalling



## jsnoonian (Mar 27, 2010)

My tractor stalls out when I release the brake but if I engage the blades it runs fine. Tends to happen about 50% of the time. One day I'll mow and have no issues and then the next time it will stall out with the blades disengaged. Any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## rocking 416 (Jan 22, 2010)

I would think safety switch loose wire Check connections If you have a multimeter u can do contuinty test and Check an see what the Voltage drop is Voltage drop is test battery voltage. Then check to see what it is at the soilnoid But if the tractor is cuting out it has to be killing the spark so my guess would be safety switch hope this helped


----------

